
Show HN: Functional Shell Developed with LiveScript - champii
https://github.com/Champii/LiveShell
======
tacone
A very nice thing from the README:

> Each binary in $PATH is wrapped (ls, cat, head, ...)

------
champii
Codename: lish

Now on NPM !

$> npm install lish

:)

